
Ask HN: What's your favourite chair/furniture for coding? - dvcoolster
I don&#x27;t have any problem right now, but in the longterm I believe its very essential to take care of our body and I would love to know from someone what&#x27;s been coding for decade, what works, what does not, what looks like it works, but doesn&#x27;t. Thanks<p>P.S. I found 5-8 year old similar questions, I am surprised this is such. If there are existing resources please redirect. Thanks in advance.
======
itamarst
Standing desk (any kind, key is to be able to adjust keyboard and screen
height separately) with nice thick mat.

